# 10 Stitch Blanket



## lancs10 (Oct 21, 2013)

Hi, I am looking for a pattern for the 10 stitch baby blanket to make on my knitting machine. There is a video on You Tube, but it is not in English  
Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks. Betty


----------



## Maryknits513 (Feb 12, 2011)

lancs10 said:


> Hi, I am looking for a pattern for the 10 stitch baby blanket to make on my knitting machine. There is a video on You Tube, but it is not in English
> Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks. Betty


Can you post the link so we can see what that blanket looks like?


----------



## braidy (Jun 6, 2012)

Its in German , sorry I dont know how to post the link ! 10 stitch blanket Auf der Strickmachine .....if it helps


----------



## shawcountry (Jun 10, 2012)

I tried doing one from hand knitting instructions - did not succeed. I too would be interested in finding machine instructions.


----------



## maggieandrews (Jan 21, 2013)

Just watch it and you can easily see how it is done. You don't need the commentary.

There seems to be at least 2 parts to the video.

Maggiw Andrews. Harlow. Essex. England.


----------



## susanjoy (Aug 13, 2013)

I haven't watched all of the video but I had a go on my machine.
Cast on e-wrap 10 sts, k 12 rows or enough to make a square.
Work corner by bringing 1 needle to Hold at left on every row until 1 st remains. Wrap needles by hand as necessary when returning to UWP and take 1 needle back to UWP on every row until all needles are in WP. Make another corner.
Picking up long bar of sts, *hook up one bar on to needle at left, k 2 rows. Rep until you reach the next corner.
Make a corner.
Hope this gives you the general idea.


----------



## Suemid (Jan 12, 2013)

I think this is the link to the first part...




And the second part...


----------



## kestrelz (Nov 29, 2011)

Try this one


----------



## lewis86 (Dec 14, 2014)

Verypink.com she's brilliant and talks you through it all!


----------



## macde (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi Betty Here is a version in English. Part one & two.











Sorry couldn't get it to like. Copy & paste.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

macde said:


> Hi Betty Here is a version in English. Part one & two.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you take the "s" off after http they will then open.


----------



## Lise Paauw (Oct 17, 2013)

kestrelz said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OnBEWkQABtQ
> Try this one


Thank for the link I bookmarked for future knits😊👏


----------



## roamin in the gloamin (Mar 2, 2012)

Just have to try this one........... after I view the video a few times tho' thank you for the links


----------



## meknit (Dec 5, 2012)

Go to you tube and put in 10 stitch square part 1.

you did not miss anything by not understanding the German version she talks too much but does not explain it well so far the English version seems better


----------



## charmknits (Jan 26, 2014)

I downloaded a written pattern at
https://app.box.com/s/jzrbiebda03vh1vdwn59


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

charmknits said:


> I downloaded a written pattern at
> http://app.box.com/s/jzrbiebda03vh1vdwn59


----------



## joypar (Oct 29, 2013)

I think the written pattern is different from the you tube video. The video was square not round.


----------



## macde (Aug 26, 2011)

True. But there is a video where she does a round 10 stitch afghan. Oh my! Choices, choices.


----------



## joypar (Oct 29, 2013)

Yes so much to stitch and so little time.


----------



## lancs10 (Oct 21, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the links and help. I am going to try it later on.


----------



## i m adele (Feb 11, 2011)

When trying this address, told it was closed.
Thanks for the post.
always, adele


----------



## MKDesigner (Jan 27, 2014)

Thanks for the English links, Susie! Just finished watching both, is a great way to get rid of all those little balls of yarn.
Marge


----------

